# Spotsmans Warehouse rules



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I was shooting my old PSE that I bought there 4 years ago and one of the limbs had cracked. I took it in and 3 weeks later brand new limbs installed with no charge or questions asked about the whole thing. That is why I shop there and always will. Cabelas may have done something too but I know Sportsmans would. I almost regret the Mathews I bought from a pro shop, I hope I can get the same customer service there.

Thanks Dave! Jason and shop manager Dean for all your help. You guys are Aces in my book!

Joey Hogan.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

And some Credit needs to go to PSE! That is the very reason I just got another PSE!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> And some Credit needs to go to PSE! That is the very reason I just got another PSE!


Good point


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> And some Credit needs to go to PSE! That is the very reason I just got another PSE!


That is true..............If you had bought a Mathews then you wouldn't have had a reason to take it back! :mrgreen: :rotfl: *()* -~|- -()/- -*|*-


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope he would have just thrown it away! :twisted:


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I like to shop at sportsman warehouse also they seem to have better prices than cabelas. I was very disappointed when they stopped there lay a way, its the only way I can afford to buy nice guns and that has forced me to shop more at cabelas lately


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Another set of PSE limbs cracked? Weird!
I'll stick with my hoyt!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will stay with my Hoyt as well. But I will say sportsman there great took my bow in there and they checked every thing for me and help me get my bow back where it was before and paper tuning for me and they didn't change me a cent.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I went to Sportsmans to buy a bow with cash in hand and they didn't want to be bothered with helping me so I still have my cash and they still have the bow hanging on their rack. This also happened in the gun department to me and the fishing department to my friend last week before he went to Canada for a week of fishing. I sure do love to go to Sportsmans but I can't say much good about their super friendly employees.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I went to Sportsmans to buy a bow with cash in hand and they didn't want to be bothered with helping me so I still have my cash and they still have the bow hanging on their rack. This also happened in the gun department to me and the fishing department to my friend last week before he went to Canada for a week of fishing. I sure do love to go to Sportsmans but I can't say much good about their super friendly employees.


Let me guess. Midvale store :roll:


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

PSE warranty's the bow not Sportsman Warehouse, but I do agree Sportsman Warehouse is an great store with knowledgable people.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I cracked a limb on my Mathews appex7 1 day before the Thanksgiving point pop up shoot. I not only still shot in the tournament with a broken limb but won it. Mathews had my limb repaired before I shot in the Bryce canyon shoot about two weeks later. Two bad I only ended up taking 3rd. Mathews honors their warrantee and are great bows to shoot


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad you guys like the service there, but that place is selling goods from an empty cart. Went in the other day and they didn't have Judo Points. :shock: NOTHING, not the Zwickey kind, not the Muzzy kind, not even the G5 kind... Who doesn't have Judo points this close to archery season! And don't even get me started on there fishing tackle selection... :evil: 

It's about 50/50 on weather the item you want is in stock. (If they even carry it) I like SW but somebody needs to take the inventory control job by the horns and fix the "sorry. we're out of that right now" problem.

On a better note, I don't think any store in town is as good as stepping up and supporting the local organizations with donations and such.They are at every event with give aways and free stuff. Kudos to them for that.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> On a better note, I don't think any store in town is as good as stepping up and supporting the local organizations with donations and such.They are at every event with give aways and free stuff. Kudos to them for that.


Maybe that's why they don't have anything left in stock. :lol:

No, seriously, they do deserve a big pat on the back.

I'm a Rapala junkie and I don't think anybody carries as big of a selection as they do.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'm a Rapala junkie and I don't think anybody carries as big of a selection as they do.


Ya they do have a bunch, but when you reach for that one "CD7 Perch" you need for Willard they aint got a one! :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I'm a Rapala junkie and I don't think anybody carries as big of a selection as they do.
> 
> 
> Ya they do have a bunch, but when you reach for that one "CD7 Perch" you need for Willard they aint got a one! :evil:


Rapala, the only thing anyone needs to catch big and many fish!!!! I wanted to name my children all 24 of them Rapala!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I was shooting my old PSE that I bought there 4 years ago and one of the limbs had cracked. I took it in and 3 weeks later brand new limbs installed with no charge or questions asked about the whole thing. That is why I shop there and always will. Cabelas may have done something too but I know Sportsmans would. I almost regret the Mathews I bought from a pro shop, I hope I can get the same customer service there.
> 
> Thanks Dave! Jason and shop manager Dean for all your help. You guys are Aces in my book!
> 
> Joey Hogan.


Your buddy Jason was on Channel 2's outdoor program tonight; you seem to insinuate that you were relieved to not have to answer any questions, since they didn't, I will; how in the he!! did you crack the limbs?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The bow cracked just by shooting it. Never been dropped, may have hit a branch or two while on the 4 wheeler, but nothing out of the ordinary. Just was nice not even questioning anything. You know like "Did you drop it?"


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> izzydog said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Sportsmans to buy a bow with cash in hand and they didn't want to be bothered with helping me so I still have my cash and they still have the bow hanging on their rack. This also happened in the gun department to me and the fishing department to my friend last week before he went to Canada for a week of fishing. I sure do love to go to Sportsmans but I can't say much good about their super friendly employees.
> ...


That has always been my experience. I don't like the place.


----------



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

I just bought a bow from sportsmans last week and I had AMAZING service. You just need to know who to go to. I recommend going and talking to Dan. He helped me out a lot and got me a great deal.


----------



## Addicted (Apr 10, 2008)

Of course PSE warranties their limbs!!! If they didn't everybody would buy a new bow from the competition instead of buying new limbs every year. I think the service is very very inconsistent, and therefore very very annouying. One day you go in and cant get help to save your a$$, the next day great service.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sportsman's does have some pretty decent guy's in their fishing dept. and their repair shop. They even sell good worms !!  

As far as finding someone to help in gun's or clothing, etc. Someday's ya just gotta be more pateint than other's.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I was there on Sat. at the Midvale store and asked where the flu-flu fletchings were. The employee asked "what's a flu-flu?" !!!! :x . So I asked another employee a few minutes later, and he said that they don't sell them because people don't use them. I then pointed out a box of fletched arrows, some of which were in fact flu-flu's, and asked him what were these doing in the store then? "Oh, well we sell the arrows, just not the flectching". Sheeessshh!!! I'll just order some online from 3 rivers... :roll: 

And another thing, fixing your bow - it isn't a S.W. customer service thing so much as a PSE service thing. And if you had been shooting a Hoyt, you wouldn't have a broken limb problem in the first place. 

In these economic times, retail stores had better kick their customer service up a notch. Customers are spending less and will be a lot more picky in the stores they patronize in terms of both prices and service.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I was there on Sat. at the Midvale store and asked where the flu-flu fletchings were. The employee asked "what's a flu-flu?" !!!! :x . So I asked another employee a few minutes later, and he said that they don't sell them because people don't use them. I then pointed out a box of fletched arrows, some of which were in fact flu-flu's, and asked him what were these doing in the store then? "Oh, well we sell the arrows, just not the flectching". Sheeessshh!!! I'll just order some online from 3 rivers... :roll:


Even _I_ noticed the box of 'flu-flu's' at the end of the counter !! I know it may not help out much woollybugger, but I got the impression the guy's you spoke to were in the archery dept. as fill in's. I assumed the regular guy's were in a meeting or something.


----------

